# Found: Kokatat drysuit



## olboy (Jul 21, 2013)

I found a certain model, color, & size Kokatat drysuit somewhere in Idaho yesterday(7/20). I'm launching on the Grand Canyon tuesday so don't despair if I dont get back to you for a few weeks. 

Chris: 801-631-5923


----------

